# Go Your Own Way



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Now, I am a big Fleetwood Mac fan thanks to my dad thumb, and absolutely love Go Your Own Way.

Having heard the Twinings advert on TV the other day, I instantly knew the song, but the version I'd not heard before. I have to say, she's taken Lindseys song and put a very unique twist on it. She's effectively taken the hurt he was expressing and showed it raw whereas he covered it up in the musicality he was blessed with......

Have to say, I very much like this version after a few listens.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a quality song , It's a son of a bi*ch to play drums to on guitar hero though


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As soon as I heard the advert, i must admit, I thought of the Nofx cover  (NOFX are probably my favourite band)






The Seaweed version rocks too!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

> As soon as I heard the advert, i must admit, I thought of the Nofx cover (NOFX are probably my favourite band


Another NoFX fan! I haven't seen the advert but thought of them when I saw the thread title. Going to listen to the advert version now

And I can't help adding in the line about "baby I'd give you my socks" Fat Mike yells at one point


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

This has to be my favorite one by the at the minute


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I really like the original TBH, That advert has taken the rawness and hurt out and made it tepid IMO. 

Like so many modern covers, they strip it back, turn the vocals soft and call it emotional. It invokes no emotion in me other than derision. 

Sorry to be so Polar OP.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I really like the original TBH, That advert has taken the rawness and hurt out and made it tepid IMO.
> 
> Like so many modern covers, they strip it back, turn the vocals soft and call it emotional. It invokes no emotion in me other than derision.
> 
> Sorry to be so Polar OP.


Absolutely no need to apologise :thumb:

It's the beauty of a song....it is one song yet is different in its appeal to an individual 

In my opinion, it offers the hurt and rawness in a different, less aggressive form, but still conveys the point well


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sainsburys added to the list now with Rainbow Connection turned into a dull soft vocal song. Ok it was the Muppets originally, but MF&TGG's (the greatest cover band ever!) rocked!


----------

